# 2 safety tips



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Here are a few shop safety tips. 
The first is having an outlet and blade wrench storage, to unplug the ts, at table height when changing blades. The plug is right there, and no excuse not to unplug, when reaching for the wrenches.

The second is just a pin added to a Biesemeyer style fence (Exacta fence) to keep safety glasses handy

Can't say the tips are worthless. Both tips were worth $100 each from a wood rag. Thank you very much.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

IMO, NO tip is "worthless" only the right application has to be found. Thanks for sharing, & be safe.


----------

